# Snakes



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

Bull snake = free pass


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

Rattler = no free pass he's PASSED ON 

He was under the porch last night 10  rattles and a button he's the biggest so far that I've got


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Too close for comfort Mike!  But good eating in the crock pot!


----------

